# Instructor to come out to Brechin



## Olliepoppy (10 June 2014)

Hi, I am a new owner of a 15.1 6 year old cob. I am looking for an instructor to come out to our field and give me (and him!) some flatwork lessons before we get into too many bad habits with each other!  Can anybody recommend anyone? I live just outside Brechin. Thanks


----------



## sarahann1 (10 June 2014)

Jane Gilchrist might come out your way, she's ace, bossy, very picky about bad habits, but in a nice way that makes you want to try harder rather than puts you off. 

Have you had a look at the Brechin Livery Facebook to see who they get out? They may be willing to pop along to you too before/after they've been there.


----------



## Olliepoppy (11 June 2014)

Thanks, I hadn't thought of Brechin Livery Facebook!  Where is Jane Gilchrist based? Do you have a contact number for her? Bossy sounds good lol


----------



## sarahann1 (11 June 2014)

Have sent you a pm


----------



## Olliepoppy (11 June 2014)

Thanks a lot, much appreciated


----------



## jtriebs (16 June 2014)

Have a look at the strath more & district RC site- most of the instructors doing lessons for the RC also teach people at home in your area. What style/ type/ level of instruction are you after?


----------



## AengusOg (16 June 2014)

Hamish Cameron is very good, he's based at Turin just outside Forfar; or you may want to try one of the Stevens sisters who are about Panbride near Carnoustie.


----------



## heebiejeebies (17 June 2014)

Elaine Jenkins is fantastic, based in Arbroath but will travel

http://www.bhs.org.uk/enjoy-riding/find-an-instructor-or-groom/people/abc/elaine-jenkins


----------



## Olliepoppy (18 June 2014)

Thanks all, appreciate it  I'm looking initially for back to basics flatwork as I haven't ridden much in years and my cob needs schooling due to his age


----------



## x-di-x (19 June 2014)

Strathmore rc is a good bet as they have the club field at leckoway Forfar.  The seem to do lots for its members with regular lessons etc..... Tayside dressage is good too.... Anne johnstone and Diana Zajda do regular lessons for them (and also at pathhead Kirriemuir) 

Julia Craig is based in Blairgowrie (Julia a. Craig on fb)  Rebecca chalmers (also Blairgowrie) is fantastic (especially for flat work/dressage and showing)


----------

